# més que



## perrine1233

Hi, I'm doing a worksheet in a catalan exercise book and I'm stuck with one of the fill in the gaps:

 La Maria és més ___________ grassa.

Would it just be "que?" I can't think of another option or am I missing something that you use in catalan?


----------



## Bertus

which are the options you have to fill in the gaps?

if you use "que" it means "Mary is more than fat", but this is very rude... I don't think it can be used as an example in a worksheet.


----------



## perrine1233

The problem is we don't have any options, which is why I am confused. Thanks.


----------



## Bertus

and what's the exercise about? About relative clauses, adverbs...

and second, could it be an option to leave empty? maybe this is also "a correct answer"


----------



## Sertori

perrine1233 said:


> Hi, I'm doing a worksheet in a catalan exercise book and I'm stuck with one of the fill in the gaps:
> 
> La Maria és més ___________ grassa.
> 
> Would it just be "que?" I can't think of another option or am I missing something that you use in catalan?


 
An option can be:
La Maria és més ___*aviat*____ grassa.
That means Maria is more fat than thin, slightly fat.
Look for other opinions.
Salut!


----------



## Bertus

yes, I also bet for this "aviat"!


----------



## Agró

Jo també/So do I.


----------



## castellot

In "Maria és més aviat grassa", where "aviat" is the correct solution, I understand that "Maria is rather fat".


----------

